# Wicked1 Strings is NOW CARRYING 4 colors of BCY Trophy!!!



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Trophy Blend?*

*Whats this? Someoe please explain what this trophy blend is.*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

txarcher1 said:


> *Whats this? Someoe please explain what this trophy blend is.*


Trophy is a NEW blend from BCY...with Gore-Tex
All the feature of 452X and MORE...
*Increased duribility
*0 Creep for total stability
Resist abrasion for less fraying
Less Noise
High Speed


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

I now have about 2/3 of the AstroFlight colors in and ready ALSO:smile:


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

*Nice!*



909bowsniper said:


> I now have about 2/3 of the AstroFlight colors in and ready ALSO:smile:


I can't wait to get my new set! :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Bump for astro flight and trophy!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

He is now carrying both guys! He is ready to get some of this material on your bows check it out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Joe has trophy and astro flight in stock guys!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Can someone please explain the differences between "Trophy" and "Astro flight"? And what is the difference between a served end loop and a tagged end loop?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Back on top! 

Joe can explian the differences better than I. The trophey I believe has a gortex comonent and less stretch than 452x

the astro flight has practicaly zero stretch and is stronger than 452. I believe Joe tested a single strand of 452 to a touch over 70# before breaking. The astroflight went just over 100 with no stretch I believe. 

The serving and end lood neeps pics to show the difference. I'm sure Joe will post the
up soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

jtascone said:


> Can someone please explain the differences between "Trophy" and "Astro flight"? And what is the difference between a served end loop and a tagged end loop?


A tagged end loop is an end loop tied wrapped with the ends of the string to create a slimmer connection. This is beneficial in most binary cam bows because of the pegs being close to the tracks, and with the served end loops you can get a big bulge at the end that may interfere with the string on the track. This could lead to early wear on the strings. 

If your bow has room for served end loops you can ask for it and Joe will do it at no extra cost, but he is going to tag as primary way so if people don't know they don't cause harm to their bow by choosing the wrong one. 


Astro Flight is Brownells new material that was released this year, it has a single strand breaking strength of some where around 100 lbs. It offers a no peep rotation claim, along with no need to prestretch the stings. It is said to be a stronger, quieter, a better weather resister, and have better wear resistance then the Excel line. 

Trophy is BCY's new material for the year that has a single strand breaking strength of somewhere around 84 lbs. This is very similar to the Astro Flight and it also offers zero peep rotation with no need to pre stretch the strings. It also has gortex added to it to make it more quiet on the shot compared to the 452x. 

So far Joe has really liked the Astro Flight that he put on his bow. He definitely said its worth its money. He is currently making a set of Trophy strings for is Ross and he is going to let me know how he likes that later on. 

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions :cheers:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

back to the top...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

bump this back up. Good strings here!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine should be on the way:shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up Joe is only offering the buy 1 get the second 50% off until the end of Jan.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets keep these great strings at the top.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

to the top for top string maker


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

BUMP for a great company


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

lets keep Joe up top


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT Get your trophy and astro flight here.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

*Staff*

I have the BEST staffers that a small company could have, you all have taken time out of your lives to help Wicked1 out in great detail.
I do appreciate it very much....:thumbs_up


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks joe, we all do what we can..


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

909bowsniper said:


> I have the BEST staffers that a small company could have, you all have taken time out of your lives to help Wicked1 out in great detail.
> I do appreciate it very much....:thumbs_up


Joe, your not a bad guy yourself. someone to answer as many newbie question from me as you have and not told me to jump off a cliff has to be a good guy..

can't wait to get my strings in ..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

up up and away:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Lets make Joe's fingers bleed guys. Keep them orders coming.


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

lets kep these top of the line strings at the top of the page:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Keeping this at the top


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Keeping this at the top


Okay!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

top of the world


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bumping:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


>


what kind of peep is that and where can I get one


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

donn92 said:


> what kind of peep is that and where can I get one


It is a predators view peep, you can get them here:
https://www.predatorsviewpeepsight.com/

They are awesome let in a ton of light in the most important times and don't cause that fuzzy ring.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> It is a predators view peep, you can get them here:
> https://www.predatorsviewpeepsight.com/
> 
> They are awesome let in a ton of light in the most important times and don't cause that fuzzy ring.


thanks for the info I will be getting one after I order my new strings from wicked just trying to decied what colors to get


----------



## scarn150 (Oct 19, 2008)

Anxiously awaiting my two sets of Trophy threads to try out. Thanks for your help Joe.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Great product, Check them out.. Any info need just PM wicked....


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

*Customer Service*

Customer service is #1 to me...
I produce these strings so that they will be "String & Shoot", ZERO rotation...no breakin times or any of that...just ask anyone in these threads...
the process I use to obtain that is time consuming...these strings are just not CRANKED out...The quality of the string is a BIG concern to me.

If you have a concerns over ANYTHING please PM me in reference to it before posting in our thread, and it will be corrected or your money will be refunded.

We will soon be working off of 3 jigs in about 10 days, so that will help in the time department.

If ANYONE does not feel that they can wait, I will gladly refund their money...no questions asked.

Again...top priority is that you are happy with ALL aspects of our service, not just the strings.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

trust me Joe's strings are second to none truly worth the wait if you want the absolute best ,


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

bring it back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Putting Joe back at the top.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

donn92 said:


> thanks for the info I will be getting one after I order my new strings from wicked just trying to decied what colors to get


Your welcome I really like it.


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

lets keep Joe up their


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

:darkbeer: bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

wicked1strings said:


> *This is only for all orders placed after 02-23-2010
> 
> No more wax will be supplied with ANY orders, the wax will be sold for $4 a tube if you need some.
> 
> ...


Just moving this to all the threads for Joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

wicked1strings said:


> I am still a little behind....
> 
> If you placed a order prior to February 14th or you have a staff string coming...and have not recieved it PM me with your name, AT handle, and address & phone number...and your order will be expidited, even if we have to work around the clock...
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Just adding this to each thread for all to see


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving this thread back to the top


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

up up up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Putting Joe's great strings back up to the top where they belong.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

TTT for Joe's strings they are the BOMB
have a few thousand shots on my trophy strings and they have not moved at all these strings are tough :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Putting Joe back up


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

I am searching for a staffer by the name of Steve Jenkins in San Antonio, TX...I do not have his correct T handle....and his strings were returned today (Monday) as an undeliverable address...the address in our records is the same one....
I need him to get ahold of me...so we can re-send his strings

Joe


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep JOE busy making GREAT STRINGS.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

put my strings to the test the last few days retuning my exceed
not the strings but I got a n
draw board and had to play with it so I retuned
the bow and have to say these trophy strings are AWESOME
shot in the GA asa state qualifier today and shot a 206 on 20 targets so I
shot 6 up :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

KILL EM ALL said:


> put my strings to the test the last few days retuning my exceed
> not the strings but I got a n
> draw board and had to play with it so I retuned
> the bow and have to say these trophy strings are AWESOME
> ...


Way to go Bob....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Great job Bob


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for a great set of guys.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

up :darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back Up for Wicked1 Archery


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving Joe and Tim back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

back up top...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for Joe and Tim.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

bumping for wicked strings!!:tongue:


----------

